# Is three really better then one?



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So me and buddy got heavy into catting last year and plan to keep it up.. He is insisting that treble hooks is what we should run..personally im more of a fan of single hook .. Last year i felt the trebles posed more problems for us then they were worth.. Mainly we tackle the channels at Knox lake, anybody who has fished that lake im sure knows it a snagfest all over there and seeing most our fishing comes from the shores it seemed i spend more time tying on treble hooks then i did taking fish off them.. So what's everyone's opinion here...what do u use when catting?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

dstiner86 said:


> So me and buddy got heavy into catting last year and plan to keep it up.. He is insisting that treble hooks is what we should run..personally im more of a fan of single hook .. Last year i felt the trebles posed more problems for us then they were worth.. Mainly we tackle the channels at Knox lake, anybody who has fished that lake im sure knows it a snagfest all over there and seeing most our fishing comes from the shores it seemed i spend more time tying on treble hooks then i did taking fish off them.. So what's everyone's opinion here...what do u use when catting?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am strictly catch and safe release for the catfish...and me...so I never use treble hooks. 

The circle hooks do well enough for me almost always insuring a hookset in the corner of the mouth and I always pinch with pliers or file off the barb so I can remove it quickly from the fish and me!

I know some cat guys who always use trebles for chicken liver, blood and dough baits but the fish they catch are going in the skillet or deep fryer.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Circle hooks are what I use 99% of the time. I do use a J hook on occasion when I am using a float. The few times that I did use treble hooks (back when I used dough baits and stuff) I had a terrible hook up rate with them and went back to J hooks.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I use a J hook targeting channel cats and catch bullhead in the process I have not had much issue with removing the hook safely from either fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve always done just fine with j hooks. just no reason to use a treble unless the bait your using is coming off when you make your cast. i have used trebles when my chickin liver got soft. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Circle hooks all the way, I use them 100% of the time. Just read up a little on them though if you have not really heard of them. You do not set the hook like other hooks. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> i,ve always done just fine with j hooks. just no reason to use a treble unless the bait your using is coming off when you make your cast. i have used trebles when my chickin liver got soft. just my opinion.
> sherman


I don't even use treble hooks when that happens, I just use an old cut up pair of pantyhose cut into little squares, wrap around chicken liver, tie it with that magic line stuff you just wrap around a few times, and no more lost chicken livers. Works like a charm, and can usually last catching 2 or 3 cats before changing bait.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Trebles are hard to hook to a good size live bait. I've used trebles before with success but didn't have any better/worse hook-up rates. I use J hooks for flatheads and running clickers and circle hooks when drifting or tight lineing.


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

...now...these hooks do work as well as or better than circle hooks because the barb is exposed:

http://www.pikefishing-uk.com/shop/partridge-cs1st-double-hook/

I have caught tons of fish using this hook imported from England.

Good fishing,


----------



## Montag15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Im a trophy flathead fisherman and spent a lot of time trying to find the best hook seeing as losing a giant flathead to me is worse then missing a giant buck. I went through the same phase where you start missing fish so you automatically want to use a treble hook. Don't do it, circle hooks are the way to go. Once you train your brain not to set the hook (which can be frustrating and difficult to get used to) you'll hook the fish perfect 99% of the time and leaves little damage done and will never use any different style from then on for cat fishing.


----------



## Montag15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Another thing is when cat fishing constantly check the sharpness of your hooks. Cat fishing is unique because you can really only use live bait so you don't have access to using a lure that has 2-3 treble hooks to ensure the fish will be hooked. I always do the fingernail test before tying on a hook to be safe. You can find hook sharpeners at bass pro. Something to consider to help you land more cats.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Montag15 said:


> Another thing is when cat fishing constantly check the sharpness of your hooks. Cat fishing is unique because you can really only use live bait so you don't have access to using a lure that has 2-3 treble hooks to ensure the fish will be hooked. I always do the fingernail test before tying on a hook to be safe. You can find hook sharpeners at bass pro. Something to consider to help you land more cats.


I've been debating on a hook sharpner seems like a smart investment.. Especially since last year i was a major cheapo and mostly bought the little various packs of hooks for 2 bucks at walmart .. Ice noticed a lot aren't that great quality and some almost seemed dull out the box.. 

As for everyone else thanks for the input.. I looked up a little on the circle hooks i may try those ..i usually run a tighter line then my buddy (i have a better success rate that way)..anyways definitely appreciate all the input now i can't to just get out and get fishing!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep.....circle hooks are the way to go.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

montagc said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight but wanted to say hello to another Montag!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


haha! i support this post. 

mathematically, yes 3 hooks increase your chances of a hookup over one, and i think it depends what your intentions are. if i want to catch some channels to eat i'll us trebles all day long, but if i'm targeting big flathead and intend on catch and release i completely agree that you're better off using circles. they are safe for the fish most of the time and once you get used to them they have a very good hookup ratio.


----------

